# Carpets



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

We have just taken delivery of our Bessacarr E530.It looks and smells brand new at the moment. 8) 

We have a 12yo Weimaraner bitch.I was wondering if any other members leave their fitted carpets in place,and are they difficult to keep clean.Or do you just remove them completely,and maybe just use temporary carpets?

Thanks in advance,
Lonewolf.






.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We don't care about our carpets. They get taken out and scrubbed occasionally, but when they get too bad it's not expensive to get some more made up using the old ones as a pattern.

Quite a few carpet places will do edge binding for you, and fitting the big popper studs is easy for them with their machines.

Better things to do than worry about a carpet, and the four footed monster certainly doesn't!! :roll: 8O


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We bought some mats to put on top of ours. Found current ones at Shepton Mallet show. The lady selling these said they didn't creep like other mats and we have tried several even those with the white anti-slip backing.
These were called Kilam or something like that, Greek in origin I seem to remember. So long as you don't use softner they can be washed. Using softner upsets the anti slip.

When very wet and muddy we use a lot of doggy towels to help protect carpets.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I used my carpet as a pattern to cut some foam backed carpet I had lying around, and put the original in store. After Charlie was sick on it, water got spilled at various times and it got nicely impregnated with doggy smells, I gave up and dumped it. Now I've got a door mat inside the sliding door, with a hole cut in it for the table leg, one of those thin dog fleece cover things next to that, and bare vinyl floor everywhere else. It's much easier to clean, and not too cold if I wear thick socks!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The full size carpets are a pain to keep clean, wrap them in a poly bag and bung em in the loft. 
We just use a few of those small rubber backed carpet bits, much more practical and far easier to chuck outside and brush down from time to time. 
Then keep the nice new original carpets for resale time.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've compromised and have taken out the carpet in the kitchen area and left it in the sitting area ( ie between the seats) It makes it easy to simply sweep the kitchen area clean as this, being by the door, tends to get mud and gravel trodden in. We had intended to have a mat by the external door to catch grit etc but the fridge door jams on it if we do.

If things have not changed between the old ( 2007) and new van then removing all the seating area carpet means no carpet in the cab as it is in one piece.

We have not found the carpet ( medium brown ) has worn very well. The pile has flattened and the area below the driver's feet in the cab was showing signs of wear before we even took it away on a long trip last year.

G


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

We took the carpets out and now use Magimats which can be machine washed, this works well with having two dogs.
Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weimaraner*

Hi

Please could we see a pic of the Weimar?

I leave my carpets down as they are a fairly darl colour, but I use a Dyson vac to keep them hair free. I also have a steam mop thing that I do the carpets with now and again.

In the previous van, I removed the carpets and had a vinyl floor. I have removable carpets in this van, but the cap carpet is in the same piece as the habitation carpet - so removing one, as Chris says, means the cab is bare too.

Russell

Pics of Weimar


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

The carpet in our Autotrail isn't removable, so I throw a few washable "rag" type rugs down over it. They cost about £5 each from Ikea and wash very well again without using fabric softener. Being cotton they absorb wetness from doggy paws, and I shake them out daily and wash them after each trip. I do carry a couple of spares in case of very wet weather and just put them on top of each other.
I have a little vacuum cleaner which I use to get rid of fur and grass and mud which misses the rugs.
We have 4 dogs although we don't always take them away with us if the kids are at home to dog sit.

Tina


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We replaced the carpet in our RV with cushionfloor, makes life much easier




Chris


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We have no carpets in the van, other than the toilet and cab, defiantly one of the better decisions we made.

Charlie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Lonewolf, love the piccy. We have a long haired German Shepherd. Rich was constantly worrying about the non removable carpet in our MH. First we tried those plastic carpet protectors but they kept moving and rucking up. Then we brought a couple of cheap washable rugs from Wilkinsons. These seem to be okay. We have also brought two huge throws for the seats they have a picture of a wolf on (they are my favourite animals).it stops all the hair and also there claws from pulling the threads on the seat cushions. Also nice for snuggling into. 
Lin


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Weimaraner*

Here you go Russel.

The snooty weimmy waiting for a lift 

Thanks to everyone who replied to my carpet topic.
Quite a few different but all good ideas.

Has give me some food for thought.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could we see a pic of the Weimar?
> 
> ...


----------

